# Nismo 555cc injector



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi,

I am after 1x Nismo 555cc injector part number 16600-RR420 in working order or if a full set of 6 is available i will take that?

Thanks in advance


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi , Did you manage to locate any injectors ?

cheers


----------

